# Bleeding at 6 weeks



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there, hope you can help.

I am now approx 6 weeks pg, but started spotting brown on Monday which turned from brown to red bleeding and painful cramps by yesterday eve.

I saw my EPU yesterday and they did a scan which showed a sac but they couldn't see anything in it (they said it could be due to it being too early?) nor any obvious reason for the bleeding.  Just told me to put my feet up and come back next Friday for another scan but did say bleeding of this kind was not usual and it was a warning sign to take things easy.

I also had a hcg blood test today with a repeat to be done on Monday.

Anyway at the mo the cramping has stopped and the bleeding appears to be slowing but is still red - I know it's early days but do you think I might be ok for the time being?  I mean to ask, if I was miscarrying would the cramps and bleeding have got worse by now?  Ie a good sign that it seems to be slowing down?  I know you don't want to commit to questions like this but I just wondered what you thought from experience.

Also one other point to note is that last Friday my DH and I were at a wedding all day/eve and I did spend alot of the night dancing and at one point I was also jumping around to the music (don't ask...) I remembered thinking at the time that it felt a bit uncomfortable so I slowed things down but never thought again.  Then my spotting started Monday.  Do you think this might be to do with it?  I know there are lots of reasons why you bleed or miscarry but just wondered if this might be a possibilty at all.

Thx in advance.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's a good sign that the bleeding has stopped, and I would hope that they see something on the next scan. It's unlikely that the jumping and dancing would have caused this, but just try and take things easy for a while,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Emilycaitlin,

Unf the bleeding is still continuing and my hcg level was only 214 today, so for 6 weeks this is very low.  They did not recommend that I go back for another test and said just to wait till my next scan next week, so in my heart of hearts I have a feeling that I have already lost the pregnancy.

How quickly does the hcg go from your system after miscarriage?

Thx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
It can take around 2 weeks to go,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## whitvi (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, thanks for your help
x


----------

